# L'année dernière il aurait dû lui acheter un autre ordinateur



## Corsicum

« L'année dernière il aurait dû lui acheter un autre ordinateur »

Je recherche tous les crus de variantes orthographiques et idiomatiques, depuis la traduction en Italien le plus actuel jusqu’à l’Italien le plus antique et désuet, Dante, Ariosto, etc., les variantes régionales sont plus que bienvenues.
Une tentative avec des erreurs très probables :
*L'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto comprare lui un altro ordinatore.*
*L'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto comprare lui un ordinatore novo.*

Grazie mille.


----------



## Nunou

L'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto comprar*gli*(m)/comperar*le*(f) un altro computer/_un nuovo computer_


----------



## Corsicum

Nunou said:


> L'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto comprar*gli*(m)/comperar*le*(f) un altro computer/_un nuovo computer_


Merci

En recherchant d’autres possibilités, en apportant des corrections pourrait-on dire par exemple :
_Anno avrebbe dovuto comprargli un altro computer _
_L'anno scorso avrebbe da pagargli un altro computer (_Peu-on omettre « _scorso_ » « _devuto_ » ?)
_Anno avrebbe da pagargli un altro computer _
 
L’objectif n’est pas de rechercher ce qui se dit fréquemment, au contraire, l’objectif est de rechercher des formes méconnues ou désuètes mais qui soient correctes sans aucune erreur.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Corsicum said:


> Merci
> 
> En recherchant d’autres possibilités, en apportant des corrections pourrait-on dire par exemple :
> _Anno avrebbe dovuto comprargli un altro computer _
> _L'anno scorso avrebbe da pagargli un altro computer (_Peu-on omettre « _scorso_ » « _devuto_ » ?)
> _Anno avrebbe da pagargli un altro computer _
> 
> L’objectif n’est pas de rechercher ce qui se dit fréquemment, au contraire, l’objectif est de rechercher des formes méconnues ou désuètes mais qui soient correctes sans aucune erreur.



Bonsoir
Désolé, mais ça ne marche pas.
Spiacente, non può andare bene quello che hai scritto.

Saluti
-----------
Suggerimento : prova ad unire due frasi o a costruirne altre nuove e poi vedremo cosa si potrà omettere...


----------



## Corsicum

Merci beaucoup.
Mon niveau d’Italien est vraiment trop faible pour ce type d’exercice aux limites qui nécessite aussi une bonne connaissance de l’Italien antique.


----------



## One1

Corsicum said:


> « L'année dernière il aurait dû lui acheter un autre ordinateur »
> 
> Je recherche tous les crus de variantes orthographiques et idiomatiques, depuis la traduction en Italien le plus actuel jusqu’à l’Italien le plus antique et désuet, Dante, Ariosto, etc., les variantes régionales sont plus que bienvenues.
> Une tentative avec des erreurs très probables :
> *L'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto comprare lui un altro ordinatore.*
> *L'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto comprare lui un ordinatore novo.*
> 
> Grazie mille.



La lingua che parlavano Dante o Ariosto non era italiano. L'italiano a quei tempi non esisteva, e non esistevano neanche i calcolatori o gli ordinatori di schede perforate.

_L'anno passato gli avea da comperare una nuova macchina per far di conto._


----------



## patrovytt

Dovea dodici mesi orsono
Acquistar per ei machina strabiliante
Simil ad abaco


----------



## Corsicum

One1 said:


> La lingua che parlavano Dante o Ariosto non era italiano. L'italiano a quei tempi non esisteva, e non esistevano neanche i calcolatori o gli ordinatori di schede perforate.
> 
> _L'anno passato gli avea *da* comperare una *nuova* macchina per far di conto._


Merci, très intéressant pour la présence du «* da* » et « *nova* »


----------



## matoupaschat

patrovytt said:


> Dovea dodici mesi orsono
> Acquistar per ei machina strabiliante
> Simil ad abaco


* Génial !*


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> * Génial !*


Oui, oui....je n'ai pas compris en premiére lecture !


----------



## One1

patrovytt said:


> Dovea dodici mesi orsono
> Acquistar per ei machina strabiliante
> Simil ad abaco



"per ei" non mi convince...

Nell'Orlando Furioso e nella Divina Commaedia compare invece l'espressione "per lui":

http://www.filosofico.net/ladivinacommedia.htm
http://www.letteraturaitaliana.net/pdf/Volume_4/t325.pdf

_Dodici mesi or sono, dovea per lui acquistare machina strabiliante simile ad abaco._


----------



## patrovytt

One1 said:


> "per ei" non mi convince...
> 
> Nell'Orlando Furioso e nella Divina Commaedia compare invece l'espressione "per lui":
> 
> http://www.filosofico.net/ladivinacommedia.htm
> http://www.letteraturaitaliana.net/pdf/Volume_4/t325.pdf
> 
> _Dodici mesi or sono, dovea per lui acquistare machina strabiliante simile ad abaco._


Concedo magnanimamente correzione proposta


----------

